# Uefa: Milan chiede break even per il 2023.



## admin (8 Aprile 2019)

Come riportato da Tuttosport, il Milan, per non ricorrere al TAS, chiede alla Uefa di spostare la data per il raggiungimento del break even, in pareggio di bilancio, al 2023 invece che al 2021. Si cerca l'accordo tra le parti.

Inoltre, in materia di FPF, Elliot chiede l'anno franco per il 2017/2018 (rosso da 126 mln).


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport, il Milan, per non ricorrere al TAS, chiede alla Uefa di spostare la data per il raggiungimento del break even, in pareggio di bilancio, al 2023 invece che al 2021. Si cerca l'accordo tra le parti.



Magari ..


----------



## Gekyn (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport, il Milan, per non ricorrere al TAS, chiede alla Uefa di spostare la data per il raggiungimento del break even, in pareggio di bilancio, al 2023 invece che al 2021. Si cerca l'accordo tra le parti.



La UEFA cederà......non credo gli convenga andare di nuovo al TAR e rischiare un'altra beffa.


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2019)

Ma quale break even al 2023?

Bisogna smontare questa farsa. Il PSG e il City si preoccupano parecchio per sto break even...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Aprile 2019)

l'Uefa dice 2021, il Milan chiede 2023...
chiudiamo a 2022?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> l'Uefa dice 2021, il Milan chiede 2023...
> chiudiamo a 2022?



Secondo te sarebbe possibile raggiungere il break even nel 2022 investendo pesantemente in estate e nel caso non andanno in CL ?
Sinceramente ho grossi dubbi .


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Secondo te sarebbe possibile raggiungere il break even nel 2022 investendo pesantemente in estate e nel caso non andanno in CL ?
> Sinceramente ho grossi dubbi .


Se la penalizzazione in casi di mancato break even di pochi milioni fosse una multa... si può fare.


----------



## Zanc9 (8 Aprile 2019)

Mha...danno breakeven per il 2023, nel frattempo spendiamo e spandiamo facendo una squadra competitiva a livello europeo, nel 2023 veniamo esclusi dalla champions per mancato pareggio di bilancio e nel 2024 giochiamo la superlega con una squadra competitiva. Dove sta il problema?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se la penalizzazione in casi di mancato break even di pochi milioni fosse una multa... si può fare.



Dubito visto l'eventuale deroga la penalizzazione sia solamente un piccola multa ..(lo spero ), comunque credo che la dirigenza in caso si giocherebbe il paracadute donnaruma.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport, il Milan, per non ricorrere al TAS, chiede alla Uefa di spostare la data per il raggiungimento del break even, in pareggio di bilancio, al 2023 invece che al 2021. Si cerca l'accordo tra le parti.



Se nel frattempo mostreremo alla Uefa una progressione dei ricavi e presenteremo un progetto serio per lo stadio, il termine per il break even lo faranno slittare a data da destinarsi...
Da quando l'ECA si è schierata per la riforma della Champions, dove saremo qualificati per diritto acquisito, la strada è già tracciata.

L'unico timore è che la mafia juventina ci ostacoli in Italia, con arbitraggi della camorra come quello di sabato, per non farci qualificare nel frattempo. Questo è l'unico rischio che vedo.


----------



## Aron (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport, il Milan, per non ricorrere al TAS, chiede alla Uefa di spostare la data per il raggiungimento del break even, in pareggio di bilancio, al 2023 invece che al 2021. Si cerca l'accordo tra le parti.



O si rispettano i dettami del FPF fino ad arrivare al pareggio di bilancio e vivacchiando con mercati a saldo zero, oppure si ignora la UEFA e si investe.

Non ci sono vie di mezzo. Ieri parlavano di oltre 300 milioni per il mercato. Francamente non ci credo per niente, ma se fosse davvero così significherebbe che se ne sbattano del FPF.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport, il Milan, per non ricorrere al TAS, chiede alla Uefa di spostare la data per il raggiungimento del break even, in pareggio di bilancio, al 2023 invece che al 2021. Si cerca l'accordo tra le parti.



Se ce lo concedono Elliot se li è inchiappettati con la sabbia questi parrucconi della UEFA. 

Tradotto, siccome in sostanza il FPF è incostituzionale perchè mi impedisci di far business o mi proproghi e mi dai la possibilità di investire o ti porto davanti al TAS e ti faccio cadere tutto il castello messo in piedi negli ultimi anni. 

Let's go Singer.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se nel frattempo mostreremo alla Uefa una progressione dei ricavi e presenteremo un progetto serio per lo stadio, il termine per il break even lo faranno slittare a data da destinarsi...
> *Da quando l'ECA si è schierata per la riforma della Champions, dove saremo qualificati per diritto acquisito, la strada è già tracciata.*
> 
> L'unico timore è che la mafia juventina ci ostacoli in Italia, con arbitraggi della camorra come quello di sabato, per non farci qualificare nel frattempo. Questo è l'unico rischio che vedo.



Esatto, anche perchè la UEFA di fatto non può impedire la partecipazione alla nuova Champions. Quindi spostando al 2022/2023 il BE è come se non lo applicassero.


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport, il Milan, per non ricorrere al TAS, chiede alla Uefa di spostare la data per il raggiungimento del break even, in pareggio di bilancio, al 2023 invece che al 2021. Si cerca l'accordo tra le parti.
> 
> Inoltre, in materia di FPF, Elliot chiede l'anno franco per il 2017/2018 (rosso da 126 mln).



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport, il Milan, per non ricorrere al TAS, chiede alla Uefa di spostare la data per il raggiungimento del break even, in pareggio di bilancio, al 2023 invece che al 2021. Si cerca l'accordo tra le parti.
> 
> Inoltre, in materia di FPF, Elliot chiede l'anno franco per il 2017/2018 (rosso da 126 mln).



Richieste del tutto condivisibili e direi anche logiche.

Elliott di fatto vuole che gli venga riconosciuto il diritto a spendere poiché hanno preso una società devastata e che quindi necessità per ritornare dove gli compete di un piano di investimenti che però non può dare i frutti in 2 anni, vedi lo stadio (ecco perché lo slittamento al 2023)

Inoltre chiede che non venga considerato l'anno di follia del cinese pazzo dato che è evidente che il soggetto ha operato in totale follia


----------



## Jazzy R&B (8 Aprile 2019)

Non sono per niente tranquillo, onestamente.Spostando il break-even al 2023 (e sempre senza paletti intermedi ovviamente, altrimenti saremmo punto e a capo) l'UEFA creerebbe una specie di paradosso: ovvero che noi, come punizione per aver stra-sforato il triennio 2014-2017, ci troveremmo ad avere ben 5 anni di tempo per sistemare i conti, mentre persino le squadre che col FPF non hanno mai avuto problemi (Napoli,Juve,ecc) sono comunque sottoposte a monitoraggio triennale con rosso massimo aggregato di -30.Cioè, la nostra "punizione" ci metterebbe di fatto in condizioni addirittura migliori di chi si è sempre "comportato bene", e mi sembra una cosa decisamente impossibile....anche perchè si creerebbe un precedente al quale poi tutti si appellerebbero in futuro: ci sarebbe la corsa a sforare e poi farsi punire, se le sanzioni sono queste  Anche la faccenda del bilancio Fax&Max "da far passare in cavalleria": vero che Elliott non c'entra niente coi disastri di quei due maìali, ma quando rilevi un'azienda ti fai carico anche dei debiti di quest'ultima, non è che diventi proprietario e poi dici ai fornitori che aspettano i soldi da anni "chiedeteli al vecchio padrone e non rompetemi le balle, io con voi non ho nessun debito".I debiti non li hai fatti tu, ma sei tu che li devi onorare, essendo subentrato come nuovo proprietario...altrimenti sarebbe troppo facile. Comunque staremo a vedere, tanto sta faccenda dovrà in qualche modo essere chiarita abbastanza a breve, almeno mi auguro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Non sono per niente tranquillo, onestamente.Spostando il break-even al 2023 (e sempre senza paletti intermedi ovviamente, altrimenti saremmo punto e a capo) l'UEFA creerebbe una specie di paradosso: ovvero che noi, come punizione per aver stra-sforato il triennio 2014-2017, ci troveremmo ad avere ben 5 anni di tempo per sistemare i conti, mentre persino le squadre che col FPF non hanno mai avuto problemi (Napoli,Juve,ecc) sono comunque sottoposte a monitoraggio triennale con rosso massimo aggregato di -30.Cioè, la nostra "punizione" ci metterebbe di fatto in condizioni addirittura migliori di chi si è sempre "comportato bene", e mi sembra una cosa decisamente impossibile....anche perchè si creerebbe un precedente al quale poi tutti si appellerebbero in futuro: ci sarebbe la corsa a sforare e poi farsi punire, se le sanzioni sono queste  Anche la faccenda del bilancio Fax&Max "da far passare in cavalleria": vero che Elliott non c'entra niente coi disastri di quei due maìali, ma quando rilevi un'azienda ti fai carico anche dei debiti di quest'ultima, non è che diventi proprietario e poi dici ai fornitori che aspettano i soldi da anni "chiedeteli al vecchio padrone e non rompetemi le balle, io con voi non ho nessun debito".I debiti non li hai fatti tu, ma sei tu che li devi onorare, essendo subentrato come nuovo proprietario...altrimenti sarebbe troppo facile. Comunque staremo a vedere, tanto sta faccenda dovrà in qualche modo essere chiarita abbastanza a breve, almeno mi auguro.



i precedenti ridicoli ci sono già, senza parlare dei "sorteggi" e degli "abitraggi" che ultimamente lasciano intuire che ci si può aspettare di tutto


----------



## pazzomania (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quale break even al 2023?
> 
> Bisogna smontare questa farsa. Il PSG e il City si preoccupano parecchio per sto break even...



Si preoccupano invece, ma gonfiano il fatturato per eluderlo.

Il FFP è una pagliacciata, non vogliono che fai troppi debiti, ma se copri il bilancio con soldi veri come fanno PSG e City, se ne stanno zitti.

Ed è giusto cosi, se uno vuole investire deve poterlo fare.

Allo stesso tempo, pero' capisco se Elliot non volesse rovinarsi investendo 200/300 milioni ogni anno.

Vediamo, di certo, c'è solo che se hai i soldi e li vuoi mettere nel calcio, lo puoi fare tranquillamente.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (8 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i precedenti ridicoli ci sono già, senza parlare dei "sorteggi" e degli "abitraggi" che ultimamente lasciano intuire che ci si può aspettare di tutto



E quali sarebbero i precedenti come il nostro?La situazione in cui ci troviamo noi è assolutamente nuova, per questo nel mio post sopra ho scritto che se l'UEFA ci accontentasse creerebbe un pericoloso precedente: detto in soldoni, se concedi a noi di fare "quel càzzo che ci pare", perchè di questo si tratterebbe, inutile girarci tanto attorno, poi dovresti permetterlo a tutti, e mi sembra chiaro che a Nyon non possono certo permettersi uno scenario del genere.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Non sono per niente tranquillo, onestamente.Spostando il break-even al 2023 (e sempre senza paletti intermedi ovviamente, altrimenti saremmo punto e a capo) l'UEFA creerebbe una specie di paradosso: ovvero che noi, come punizione per aver stra-sforato il triennio 2014-2017, ci troveremmo ad avere ben 5 anni di tempo per sistemare i conti, mentre persino le squadre che col FPF non hanno mai avuto problemi (Napoli,Juve,ecc) sono comunque sottoposte a monitoraggio triennale con rosso massimo aggregato di -30.Cioè, la nostra "punizione" ci metterebbe di fatto in condizioni addirittura migliori di chi si è sempre "comportato bene", e mi sembra una cosa decisamente impossibile....anche perchè si creerebbe un precedente al quale poi tutti si appellerebbero in futuro: ci sarebbe la corsa a sforare e poi farsi punire, se le sanzioni sono queste  Anche la faccenda del bilancio Fax&Max "da far passare in cavalleria": vero che Elliott non c'entra niente coi disastri di quei due maìali, ma quando rilevi un'azienda ti fai carico anche dei debiti di quest'ultima, non è che diventi proprietario e poi dici ai fornitori che aspettano i soldi da anni "chiedeteli al vecchio padrone e non rompetemi le balle, io con voi non ho nessun debito".I debiti non li hai fatti tu, ma sei tu che li devi onorare, essendo subentrato come nuovo proprietario...altrimenti sarebbe troppo facile. Comunque staremo a vedere, tanto sta faccenda dovrà in qualche modo essere chiarita abbastanza a breve, almeno mi auguro.



Non dimenticare un particolare: Elliott ha rilevato e saldato i debiti cinesi.
Qui si parla solo di criteri di gestione, dal punto di vista finanziario il Milan non ha nessuna criticità.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (8 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non dimenticare un particolare: Elliott ha rilevato e saldato i debiti cinesi.
> Qui si parla solo di criteri di gestione, dal punto di vista finanziario il Milan non ha nessuna criticità.



A quanto ne so, noi non avevamo debiti ereditati dall'acquisizione, o per meglio dire, dal pignoramento del Milan al cinefake. Proprio perchè l'ologramma cinese, per farsi prestare 300 mln+interessi da Elliott, ha dato come pegno/garanzia il Milan stesso.....poi, essendo insolvente e non in grado di pagare Elliott, Elliott stessa si è presa il Milan, come da contratto. Detto ciò, qui si parla del rosso di 126 mln generato dalla gestione del Milan cinese, che adesso deve essere gestito dalla nuova proprietà: il fatto che adesso ci sia una proprietà ricca e credibile, non esonera quest'ultima dal rispondere dei disastri e delle palesi violazioni del FPF dell'anno (o degli anni) precedenti.Altrimenti, spingendo all'estremo il concetto, io potrei fare un rosso di 250 mln l'anno, poi ogni anno faccio un cambio di proprietà fittizio e quando l'UEFA mi convoca io semplicemente dico "Ah, ma io non rispondo certo dei rossi di bilancio di chi possedeva il Milan prima di me", e via così all'infinito. Credo che il concetto sia abbastanza chiaro, no?


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non dimenticare un particolare: Elliott ha rilevato e saldato i debiti cinesi.
> Qui si parla solo di criteri di gestione, dal punto di vista finanziario il Milan non ha nessuna criticità.



Che poi è la problematica principale. 

I "debiti" che considera la UEFA sono critici per lei, non sicuramente per Elliot che ha già sistemato tutto. Quindi torniamo sempre li.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> A quanto ne so, noi non avevamo debiti ereditati dall'acquisizione, o per meglio dire, dal pignoramento del Milan al cinefake. Proprio perchè l'ologramma cinese, per farsi prestare 300 mln+interessi da Elliott, ha dato come pegno/garanzia il Milan stesso.....poi, essendo insolvente e non in grado di pagare Elliott, Elliott stessa si è presa il Milan, come da contratto. Detto ciò, qui si parla del rosso di 126 mln generato dalla gestione del Milan cinese, che adesso deve essere gestito dalla nuova proprietà: il fatto che adesso ci sia una proprietà ricca e credibile, non esonera quest'ultima dal rispondere dei disastri e delle palesi violazioni del FPF dell'anno (o degli anni) precedenti.Altrimenti, spingendo all'estremo il concetto, io potrei fare un rosso di 250 mln l'anno, poi ogni anno faccio un cambio di proprietà fittizio e quando l'UEFA mi convoca io semplicemente dico "Ah, ma io non rispondo certo dei rossi di bilancio di chi possedeva il Milan prima di me", e via così all'infinito. Credo che il concetto sia abbastanza chiaro, no?



Il concetto è chiaro. Ma a livello almeno teorico non parliamo di un cambio di proprietà fittizio ma reale, con tutta la cautela nel parlare di una gestione enigmatica come quella cinese.

Dimentichi anche un altro dettaglio: per aggirare il FPF in ogni modo ci vogliono i soldi veri. Se anche facessi un cambio di proprietà fittizio i debiti li devi pagare. 

Ma non è questo il punto. Se Elliott presenta un piano credibile che riporta il Milan ai livelli del passato, con uno stadio nuovo, ci fanno spendere anche un miliardo, l'unica clausola importante è che Elliott si faccia garante delle spese e dei debiti.
I grandi club sono solo contenti se tornassimo a giocare un Real-Milan o Bayern-Milan come in passato, partite che richiamano l'attenzione di tutto il mondo e attireranno sponsor come un playoff di nba nella nuova Champions.

Esiste casomai un vincolo più politico, per cui dovremo fare le cose con razionalità e buon senso, se andassimo a comprare un giocatore con la forza, in stile Neymar PSG, chiaramente ci metteremmo tutti contro. Finché compreremo i Paqueta o Piatek non ci dirà nulla nessuno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> E quali sarebbero i precedenti come il nostro?La situazione in cui ci troviamo noi è assolutamente nuova, per questo nel mio post sopra ho scritto che se l'UEFA ci accontentasse creerebbe un pericoloso precedente: detto in soldoni, se concedi a noi di fare "quel càzzo che ci pare", perchè di questo si tratterebbe, inutile girarci tanto attorno, poi dovresti permetterlo a tutti, e mi sembra chiaro che a Nyon non possono certo permettersi uno scenario del genere.



io ti ripeto che quel cavolo che gli pare tante squadre lo fanno già. sul piano economico e anche su quello arbitrale. quindi non vedo il problema


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io ti ripeto che quel cavolo che gli pare tante squadre lo fanno già. sul piano economico e anche su quello arbitrale. quindi non vedo il problema



Tecnicamente no. 

Precisiamo per non far confusione :* Il PSG non infrange il Fpf perchè aggira la regola* Tecnicamente non la infrange ed è questo che gli passano i bilanci. 

E' un pò come trovare il modo legale per frodare. Non sei punibile perchè è un buco della legge.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente no.
> 
> Precisiamo per non far confusione :* Il PSG non infrange il Fpf perchè aggira la regola* Tecnicamente non la infrange ed è questo che gli passano i bilanci.
> 
> E' un pò come trovare il modo legale per frodare. Non sei punibile perchè è un buco della legge.



c'è comunque il precedente che aggira la regola tramite sponsorizzazione fittizia, come ci sarebbe un precedente per noi che aggira la regola tramite cambio di proprietà. non vedo grosse differenze.

se ci sono differenze facciamo sponsorizzazioni fittizie anche noi e siamo a posto

tecnicamente il FPF è nato per non permettere ai presidenti di fare squadroni e poi fallire, detta facile. anche se in realtà è fatto per consolidare i forti in alto e gli altri in basso, non mi stupirei se fosse stato fatto proprio su proposta di agnelli già sicuro di dominare in italia.

dicevo... non è stato fatto per proibire di spendere, tecnicamente... ma per avere garanzie sulle spese. quindi se la nuova società ha ripianato... non vedo il problema


----------



## Jazzy R&B (8 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il concetto è chiaro. Ma a livello almeno teorico non parliamo di un cambio di proprietà fittizio ma reale, con tutta la cautela nel parlare di una gestione enigmatica come quella cinese.
> 
> Dimentichi anche un altro dettaglio: per aggirare il FPF in ogni modo ci vogliono i soldi veri. Se anche facessi un cambio di proprietà fittizio i debiti li devi pagare.
> 
> ...



Però stai girando attorno al vero problema: perchè il nostro reale problema non sono ne la credibilità di Elliott, ne la sua stabilità economica, nè tantomeno la bontà dei suoi piani futuri per il rilancio del Milan.Su queste cose nessuno ha dubbi (almeno io), per carità. Ma NON è questo l'oggetto del contendere, infatti il nostro guaio vero è un altro: ovvero che il FPF NON prevede che se cambi proprietà allora qualsiasi violazione commessa dalle precedenti gestioni viene azzerata in toto "a patto che la nuova proprietà presenti garanzie di solidità per il futuro" o cose simili.Questo è un film che si stanno facendo in molti qui, ma che non ha nessun riscontro nei regolamenti UEFA inerenti al FPF. Le garanzie di oggi garantiscono il futuro, ma non vanno a cancellare gli "illeciti" commessi nel pregresso dalle gestioni precedenti.Quelli, e le eventuali sanzioni da essi derivanti, se li accolla in automatico chi decide di rilevare il Milan e diventarne il nuovo proprietario....ma come succede anche al di fuori del calcio eh! Se io acquisto un'azienda, e questa, un anno dopo che ne sono diventato proprietario, si trova notificata una multa di 200.000 euro causata tre anni prima dal precedente proprietario, la multa la devo pagare io.Non è che posso cavarmela dicendo alla Guardia di Finanza "la multa fatela pagare a quello che c'era prima, io non c'entro niente" Magari si potesse fare così, eheheh. Mentre noi Milan, da quello che leggo, stiamo proprio cercando di far passare all'UEFA questo concetto, che personalmente e francamente mi pare una strada impraticabile.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Però stai girando attorno al vero problema: perchè il nostro reale problema non sono ne la credibilità di Elliott, ne la sua stabilità economica, nè tantomeno la bontà dei suoi piani futuri per il rilancio del Milan.Su queste cose nessuno ha dubbi (almeno io), per carità. Ma NON è questo l'oggetto del contendere, infatti il nostro guaio vero è un altro: ovvero che il FPF NON prevede che se cambi proprietà allora qualsiasi violazione commessa dalle precedenti gestioni viene azzerata in toto "a patto che la nuova proprietà presenti garanzie di solidità per il futuro" o cose simili.Questo è un film che si stanno facendo in molti qui, ma che non ha nessun riscontro nei regolamenti UEFA inerenti al FPF. Le garanzie di oggi garantiscono il futuro, ma non vanno a cancellare gli "illeciti" commessi nel pregresso dalle gestioni precedenti.Quelli, e le eventuali sanzioni da essi derivanti, se li accolla in automatico chi decide di rilevare il Milan e diventarne il nuovo proprietario....ma come succede anche al di fuori del calcio eh! Se io acquisto un'azienda, e questa, un anno dopo che ne sono diventato proprietario, si trova notificata una multa di 200.000 euro causata tre anni prima dal precedente proprietario, la multa la devo pagare io.Non è che posso cavarmela dicendo alla Guardia di Finanza "la multa fatela pagare a quello che c'era prima, io non c'entro niente" Magari si potesse fare così, eheheh. Mentre noi Milan, da quello che leggo, stiamo proprio cercando di far passare all'UEFA questo concetto, che personalmente e francamente mi pare una strada impraticabile.



Secondo me non hai capito il concetto in discussione con la uefa. 
Perché il regolamento prevede uno sforamento massimo su tre esercizi. Non parla di debiti pregressi o multe.

Elliott rilevando il Milan ha preso e saldato i debiti.

Ma se il regolamento prevede una sanzione su tre esercizi aggregati, la nuova proprietà può dire che il negativo di esercizio degli anni prima non è loro competenza.
Parliamo di negativo di bilancio, non di debiti. Quelli ovviamente restano.

Ma discutiamo di lana caprina. Per me alla UEFA questo interessa relativamente. A loro interessa che uno dei fondi più potenti del mondo investa seriamente e uno dei tre massimo cinque club più gloriosi del calcio torni al vertice, perché per la UEFA il Milan è un valore, avendo milioni di tifosi e essendo conosciuto in tutto il mondo. Il vero criterio sarà fare le cose con serietà e buon senso, se lo faremo vedrai che i bilanci e il break even passeranno in secondo piano.

Scenario che ha pregi e difetti, siamo chiari. Potremo investire ma senza pestare i piedi ai top club.


----------



## MasterGorgo (8 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io ti ripeto che quel cavolo che gli pare tante squadre lo fanno già. sul piano economico e anche su quello arbitrale. quindi non vedo il problema



Oltretutto, se non erro, le regole del ffp prevedono ora che se il club avrà un saldo acquisti-cessioni in deficit di oltre 100mln l'UEFA interverrà solo controllando i conti e la fattibilità di quel mercato. Qualora non ci fossero sufficienti garanzie, via alle sanzioni e all'obbligo di rientrare del deficit già nella sessione seguente altrimenti...

Mettiamoci pure :
Stop ai finti prestiti per mascherare l'acquisto, qualora la cifra del ''riscatto'' fosse alta e fosse palese la voglia di aggirare le norme, l'acquisto verrà subito inserito a bilancio dall'UEFA. 
Stop anche ai trasferimenti ai club ''amici'' per fare plusvalenze e ridurre il deficit e basta anticipi a bilancio dei ricavi del market pool dell'anno successivo (indaaa).


----------



## Jazzy R&B (8 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io ti ripeto che quel cavolo che gli pare tante squadre lo fanno già. sul piano economico e anche su quello arbitrale. *quindi non vedo il problema*



Guarda, pensiero mio personale, stringendolo proprio ai minimi termini: Il problema è che non si è mai vista una squadra che dopo aver ripetutamente (e anche sfacciatamente direi) violato le regole in essere, riceve come "sanzione" un trattamento addirittura molto più favorevole di quello imposto a chi tali regole le ha sempre rispettate!


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> c'è comunque il precedente che aggira la regola tramite sponsorizzazione fittizia, come ci sarebbe un precedente per noi che aggira la regola tramite cambio di proprietà. non vedo grosse differenze.
> 
> se ci sono differenze facciamo sponsorizzazioni fittizie anche noi e siamo a posto
> 
> ...



esatto. concordo con te.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (8 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non hai capito il concetto in discussione con la uefa.
> Perché il regolamento prevede uno sforamento massimo su tre esercizi. Non parla di debiti pregressi o multe.
> 
> Elliott rilevando il Milan ha preso e saldato i debiti.
> ...



E' la frase in neretto dove non ci troviamo: Elliott non può dire "quello che è stato fatto prima non è di mia competenza", o cavarsela dicendo "gli eventuali debiti li ho saldati". L'aver saldato i debiti non cancella le sanzioni del FPF dovute alle "gestioni allegre", definiamole così và, causate delle precedenti proprietà. 
Scusa, ma ti chiedo: nel triennio 2014-2017 abbiamo chiuso con un aggregato triennale di -237 mln, contro un massimo previsto di -30; l'anno dopo, col finto cinese, un altro rosso di 126 mln; quest'anno che finisce, se tutto va bene, a spanne ci becchiamo un altro passivo di almeno (e ribadisco con forza almeno) 60 mln. Ecco, partendo da questi presupposti, come si fa a pensare che l'UEFA faccia finire tutto a tarallucci e vino?Conta anche che, tanto in Italia quanto in Europa,ci sono squadre che per rispettare il FPF, sono anni che "mangiano sassi e cagàno sangue", vendendo ogni anno i pezzi migliori per tenere a posto i conti....mancando qualificazioni Champions o Europa League perchè si indeboliscono anzichè rafforzarsi; poi arriviamo noi a Nyon con la nostra "bella situazione" e secondo te l'UEFA dice "Per il Milan, tana libera tutti"? Se lo facessero si troverebbero seppelliti nel giro di una settimana da richieste di risarcimento danni per disparità di trattamento dai club di 3/4 d'Europa, che giustamente reagirebbero ad una cosa del genere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Guarda, pensiero mio personale, stringendolo proprio ai minimi termini: Il problema è che non si è mai vista una squadra che dopo aver ripetutamente (e anche sfacciatamente direi) violato le regole in essere, riceve come "sanzione" un trattamento addirittura molto più favorevole di quello imposto a chi tali regole le ha sempre rispettate!



il tuo è il discorso da fare se la uefa fosse onesta ed il calcio pulito, il nostro è il discorso dei "furbi", quelli che vanno di moda adesso


----------



## Jazzy R&B (8 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il tuo è il discorso da fare se la uefa fosse onesta ed il calcio pulito, il nostro è il discorso dei "furbi", quelli che vanno di moda adesso



Ma infatti fanno bene a provare la "furbata", anche perchè mai come in questo caso vale il detto "tentar non nuoce"...non abbiamo da perdere niente, maproprio nulla, mal che vada le cose rimangono uguali. Però, per i molteplici motivi che ho illustrato nei miei post precedenti, la vedo veramente in salita.In salita nell'ottica di convincere l'UEFA a spostarci il break-even fino al 2023 + contestualmente girarsi dall'altra col bilancio di Fax&Max facendo finta che non sia mai successo. Questa "combo" la ritengo impossibile, ecco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Ma infatti fanno bene a provare la "furbata", anche perchè mai come in questo caso vale il detto "tentar non nuoce"...non abbiamo da perdere niente, maproprio nulla, mal che vada le cose rimangono uguali. Però, per i molteplici motivi che ho illustrato nei miei post precedenti, la vedo veramente in salita.In salita nell'ottica di convincere l'UEFA a spostarci il break-even fino al 2023 + contestualmente girarsi dall'altra col bilancio di Fax&Max facendo finta che non sia mai successo. Questa "combo" la ritengo impossibile, ecco.



hai ragionissima.
sulla salita non lo so... pensa alla juve che ruba per 120 anni e si vede introdurre il VAR. sarà in salita, pensano... neanche per idea, tutto uguale a prima!!

cerchiamo di esser positivi


----------



## MassimoRE (8 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> E' la frase in neretto dove non ci troviamo: Elliott non può dire "quello che è stato fatto prima non è di mia competenza", o cavarsela dicendo "gli eventuali debiti li ho saldati". L'aver saldato i debiti non cancella le sanzioni del FPF dovute alle "gestioni allegre", definiamole così và, causate delle precedenti proprietà.
> Scusa, ma ti chiedo: nel triennio 2014-2017 abbiamo chiuso con un aggregato triennale di -237 mln, contro un massimo previsto di -30; l'anno dopo, col finto cinese, un altro rosso di 126 mln; quest'anno che finisce, se tutto va bene, a spanne ci becchiamo un altro passivo di almeno (e ribadisco con forza almeno) 60 mln. Ecco, partendo da questi presupposti, come si fa a pensare che l'UEFA faccia finire tutto a tarallucci e vino?Conta anche che, tanto in Italia quanto in Europa,ci sono squadre che per rispettare il FPF, sono anni che "mangiano sassi e cagàno sangue", vendendo ogni anno i pezzi migliori per tenere a posto i conti....mancando qualificazioni Champions o Europa League perchè si indeboliscono anzichè rafforzarsi; poi arriviamo noi a Nyon con la nostra "bella situazione" e secondo te l'UEFA dice "Per il Milan, tana libera tutti"? Se lo facessero si troverebbero seppelliti nel giro di una settimana da richieste di risarcimento danni per disparità di trattamento dai club di 3/4 d'Europa, che giustamente reagirebbero ad una cosa del genere.



Ci sono quelli che cagano sangue, e poi ci sono quelli come Juve (e in misura minore Inter) che per aggirare il ffp fanno magheggi tipo gli Sturaro+Mandragora+Audero a 60 milioni, almeno il nostro è un tentativo “istituzionale”, diciamo così.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> E' la frase in neretto dove non ci troviamo: Elliott non può dire "quello che è stato fatto prima non è di mia competenza", o cavarsela dicendo "gli eventuali debiti li ho saldati". L'aver saldato i debiti non cancella le sanzioni del FPF dovute alle "gestioni allegre", definiamole così và, causate delle precedenti proprietà.
> Scusa, ma ti chiedo: nel triennio 2014-2017 abbiamo chiuso con un aggregato triennale di -237 mln, contro un massimo previsto di -30; l'anno dopo, col finto cinese, un altro rosso di 126 mln; quest'anno che finisce, se tutto va bene, a spanne ci becchiamo un altro passivo di almeno (e ribadisco con forza almeno) 60 mln. Ecco, partendo da questi presupposti, come si fa a pensare che l'UEFA faccia finire tutto a tarallucci e vino?Conta anche che, tanto in Italia quanto in Europa,ci sono squadre che per rispettare il FPF, sono anni che "mangiano sassi e cagàno sangue", vendendo ogni anno i pezzi migliori per tenere a posto i conti....mancando qualificazioni Champions o Europa League perchè si indeboliscono anzichè rafforzarsi; poi arriviamo noi a Nyon con la nostra "bella situazione" e secondo te l'UEFA dice "Per il Milan, tana libera tutti"? Se lo facessero si troverebbero seppelliti nel giro di una settimana da richieste di risarcimento danni per disparità di trattamento dai club di 3/4 d'Europa, che giustamente reagirebbero ad una cosa del genere.



Lo vedremo tra poco.
Non ho detto che finirà a tarallucci e vino, piuttosto che il break even è i nostri bilanci finiranno rapidamente in secondo piano se Elliott dimostrerà di voler investire seriamente nel Milan.

In fondo, ti faccio una domanda terra terra: Cosa vende la UEFA? Su cosa genera soldi, che poi bada bene finiscono nelle tasche di tutti i top club...

Mettendo in scena grandi partite, che siano seguite dal pubblico più vasto possibile e che facciano eco mediatica.
Per farlo ha bisogno che i club più amati e seguiti siano al top, che giochino la Champions con partite epiche.
Quindi ripeto che il FPF nei nostri confronti, ora che siamo in mano ad una proprietà seria e solida (SE lo siamo ovviamente) sarà dettato dal buonsenso, non da regole rigide.
Ciò significa che non ci permetteranno di fare follie o di pestare i piedi ai top club, ma nessuno dirà nulla se investire anche tanto in profili tipo Paqueta (che oltretutto proviene da un'altra federazione).

D'altronde già il dietrofront con la revoca della squalifica di questa estate è un primo indizio.


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> O si rispettano i dettami del FPF fino ad arrivare al pareggio di bilancio e vivacchiando con mercati a saldo zero, oppure si ignora la UEFA e si investe.
> 
> Non ci sono vie di mezzo. Ieri parlavano di oltre 300 milioni per il mercato. Francamente non ci credo per niente, ma se fosse davvero così significherebbe che se ne sbattano del FPF.



Al di la dell'Uefa non vedo perché Elliott dovrebbe buttare tutti quei soldi.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (8 Aprile 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Ci sono quelli che cagano sangue, e poi ci sono quelli come Juve (e in misura minore Inter) che per aggirare il ffp fanno magheggi tipo gli Sturaro+Mandragora+Audero a 60 milioni, almeno il nostro è un tentativo “istituzionale”, diciamo così.



Verissimo, ma quelle sono pratiche lecite, almeno al momento; tant'è che potremmo approfittarne pure noi, solo che per farlo bisogna avere dei giovani perlomeno promettenti da dare a squadre "satellite"; la Rube e i Non Cugini i giovani promettenti da far girare e far "plusvalenzare" li hanno da anni, noi no, purtroppo.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (8 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Lo vedremo tra poco.
> Non ho detto che finirà a tarallucci e vino, piuttosto che il break even è i nostri bilanci finiranno rapidamente in secondo piano se Elliott dimostrerà di voler investire seriamente nel Milan.
> 
> In fondo, ti faccio una domanda terra terra: Cosa vende la UEFA? Su cosa genera soldi, che poi bada bene finiscono nelle tasche di tutti i top club...
> ...



Ti avevo lungamente risposto, solo che qui o ti colleghi al sito e rispondi entro 5 minuti, oppure se cerchi di fare un lungo discorso argomentato, non il messaggino "touch and go" dei bimbiminkia di turno, succede che quando premi "invia messaggio" viene scritto che sei stato troppo inattivo e la tua sessione è scaduta; di conseguenza, se non ti sei fatto il copia del post per poi incollarlo ri-connettendoti, e clicchi "re-invia modulo" sei fòttuto, hai perso tutto ciò che avevi scritto.Ed è quello che mi è successo....se avessi qui un admin lo strozzerei con le mie mani, e sto usando un eufemismo. Gestione degli interventi/post/connessioni da terzo mon...mi fermo quì altrimenti mi becco un ban di 30 anni, dicessi tutto quello che realmente penso a riguardo.
E io non ho più voglia di ri-scrivere tutto, magari mi viene domani.Scusa ma sono nero, furibondo proprio.Non c'è niente di più frustrante di perdere un "lavoro" per colpe non tue.
Quindi, pieno di nervoso, dico soltanto Forza Milan e fànculo UEFA,Infantino,Ceferin,la FIFA,il FPF e le sue sanzioni,la Juve, Suning con i suoi ridicoli adepti, gli arbitri, la FIGC e la Lega Calcio.


----------



## Aron (8 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Ti avevo lungamente risposto, solo che qui o ti colleghi al sito e rispondi entro 5 minuti, oppure se cerchi di fare un lungo discorso argomentato, non il messaggino "touch and go" dei bimbiminkia di turno, succede che quando premi "invia messaggio" viene scritto che sei stato troppo inattivo e la tua sessione è scaduta; di conseguenza, se non ti sei fatto il copia del post per poi incollarlo ri-connettendoti, e clicchi "re-invia modulo" sei fòttuto, hai perso tutto ciò che avevi scritto.Ed è quello che mi è successo....se avessi qui un admin lo strozzerei con le mie mani, e sto usando un eufemismo. Gestione degli interventi/post/connessioni da terzo mon...mi fermo quì altrimenti mi becco un ban di 30 anni, dicessi tutto quello che realmente penso a riguardo.
> E io non ho più voglia di ri-scrivere tutto, magari mi viene domani.Scusa ma sono nero, furibondo proprio.Non c'è niente di più frustrante di perdere un "lavoro" per colpe non tue.
> Quindi, pieno di nervoso, dico soltanto Forza Milan e fànculo UEFA,Infantino,Ceferin,la FIFA,il FPF e le sue sanzioni,la Juve, Suning con i suoi ridicoli adepti, gli arbitri, la FIGC e la Lega Calcio.



I messaggi lunghi scrivili e salvali ogni tot secondi su word o openoffice.
Su mobile ci sono app e programmi simili per fare le stesse cose.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (8 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> I messaggi lunghi scrivili e salvali ogni tot secondi su word o openoffice.
> Su mobile ci sono app e programmi simili per fare le stesse cose.



No ma il fatto è che lo sapevo già, infatti ho fatto più volte quello che dici tu; solo che sai, quando uno è "infervorato" dal discorso e scrive a getto un post lungo, prima o poi capita la "disgrazia", è quasi inevitabile.Spero che prima o poi questo bug possa essere risolto.


----------

